# Gender and Age Please



## Parisisp (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello guys! I have a yellow budgie named Minion and the lady I got it from wasn’t sure what it’s gender is or age. I think it’s a boy and maybe 5 months? I’m not sure because Minion is my first budgie and I got him or her a couple months ago. And he or she has been moulting for 1 month now, I don’t know if that’s relevant. But if someone can help me , please let me know!! I will take any guesses, I just want an idea 
Also what’s Minons colour mutation if anyone knows.


----------



## sanil (Mar 23, 2021)

i am not any expert but i think that its a boy and
not confirm it age
but i would say 7-8 months
and can you do me a fovour
just like you i made a post saying what should i name my birds
pls reply on that


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Minion is a male.

If he's just starting to go through his first moult, then he's likely around 4-5 months old, especially since it appears that he still has baby head bars on his forhead.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Do you have another photo taken without a flash? Also he looks like either an olive or dark green opaline recessive pied or combination pied budgie.


----------



## Parisisp (Mar 24, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Do you have another photo taken without a flash? Also he looks like either an olive or dark green opaline recessive pied or combination pied budgie.


----------



## Parisisp (Mar 24, 2021)

Parisisp said:


> View attachment 256254


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

To be honest, to me I think he looks like a girl. I'll flag this so that other staff can weigh in as well  The lighting isn't the best, but the flash can distort things as well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

The budgie appears to be a female to me. A clear full-frontal picture taken in natural light, no flash and no direct sunlight would be helpful for a final determination.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted. 

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

SITE GUIDELINES

List of Stickies

Posting on the Forums*

*Please do not use phone emojis when posting*

*Let's Talk Budgies!

How-To Guides

FAQ

Articles

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Avian First Aid

Quarantine IS Necessary!

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old

Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads

Cage sizes.

Essentials to a Great Cage

Resource Directory

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm almost certain she's a girl  Please feel free to ask if you have questions after reading through everything posted by FaeryBee!


----------



## Parisisp (Mar 24, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> The budgie appears to be a female to me. A clear full-frontal picture taken in natural light, no flash and no direct sunlight would be helpful for a final determination.


----------



## Parisisp (Mar 24, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> The budgie appears to be a female to me. A clear full-frontal picture taken in natural light, no flash and no direct sunlight would be helpful for a final determination.


I have replied with pictures with natural light, please check it out !!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, she is definitely a female budgie! Minion is a very pretty girl.
Do you have more than one budgie at this time?

I recommend you remove the plastic perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.

Pressure Sores

The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:
*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*
* 
*


----------



## Parisisp (Mar 24, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, she is definitely a female budgie! Minion is a very pretty girl.
> Do you have more than one budgie at this time?
> 
> I recommend you remove the plastic perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.
> ...


Thank you so much!! But I have to ask how did you know because I’ve asked a lot of people and they were never sure everyone has a hard time figuring it out. Also I made another discussion and since you are very experienced can you please check it out bc my budgie is being very territorial I think with my sisters budgies!! Thank you again for the help I really appreciate it !!!

It’s only one other discussion that I need help with and then all my problems are solved !! Haha please help


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Minion's cere is a very pale "washed out" looking bluish color and has white areas around her nares. This is indicative of a female budgie.
Be aware that when she comes into condition her cere will become brown and crusty looking. This is normal.

I've responded to your other thread regarding Minion's behavior. 

I strongly suggest you read all of the stickies at the top of each section of the forum as well as all of the budgie articles.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being. There is always more for all of us to learn!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

FaeryBee has given you a great explanation  Often times other people think that the only way to tell gender for budgies is brown = female, blue = male; this isn't true necessarily because females have washed out bluish, pinkish, grayish, peachy-looking shades on there cere when they're out of breeding condition. She's 100% a girl, and a beautiful one, too!


----------



## Parisisp (Mar 24, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> FaeryBee has given you a great explanation  Often times other people think that the only way to tell gender for budgies is brown = female, blue = male; this isn't true necessarily because females have washed out bluish, pinkish, grayish, peachy-looking shades on there cere when they're out of breeding condition. She's 100% a girl, and a beautiful one, too!


Thank you so much for taking ur time out of your day to help me !!


----------

